# ³Another Insurance Renewal Rant!



## R33Skyl1neGTR (Jan 8, 2016)

Its that time of year again that I truly dread, but this time it's different, been driving for 25 years and I incurred my first ever SP30 about a year ago (was going about 67 on 70 speed limit then suddenly change to 50 as I got over a hill, didn't slow down in time, the police was ready and waiting with a speed gun etc.), just declared this with my current insurer and they jacked up the renewal price a few hundred quid (it would have been a lot more but they gave me a discount). 

Anybody had the same? - I really didn't think it would go up that much.

Also been going online to get quotes from a few of the main brokers, many has come back to me and said they couldn't provide a quote due to the high value of the car (2018 GTR), err ok that's odd, not sure what has happened to the insurance industry.


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Call A-Plan Thatcham. They got me a good deal


----------

